# Hello Brothers



## Chris Green (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm Chris Green  Senior Warden at SP Waltrip #1328 in Houston Tx


----------



## Bloke (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Bro Chris


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 11, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 12, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 13, 2016)

Welcome Brother Green!


----------



## flipster (Jan 17, 2016)

Chris Green said:


> I'm Chris Green  Senior Warden at SP Waltrip #1328 in Houston Tx


welcome here.


----------



## Chris Green (Jan 27, 2016)

Caution brothers

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/01/2...n-accused-planning-masonic-temple-attack.html


----------



## flipster (Jan 28, 2016)

I attend a very small country church of about 40 weekly.  We had a board meeting the other night.  2 had concealed weapons, 2 were applying for permit to carry, and 2 had permits, but not weapons that night.  I think it is time for meetings (not just  lodge and apendent organizations) contain placed carry holders near exits.  I don't have fear in our small town, but it seems it might be wise anyway.


----------

